# I have been looking for this! Antibiotic Free Livestock supplements!



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 31, 2018)

***Note heavy sarcasm 

Saw this at our local TSC. They wanted $16 for a 6lb bag


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## greybeard (Oct 31, 2018)

but, it's got (some) yucca schidigera extract in it!!
Prevents cancer, treats gonorrhea, headaches, bleeding, arthritis and rheumatism. Fights dandruff and hair loss. 


(won't Bosley be disappointed?) 
Just keep it out of the waterways tho, as the saponins present in it are used by native Americans and other indigenous peoples to poison/incapacitate fish.

(It's primary real use in animal feeds is to keep the ammonia smell down by preventing the Urease enzyme from forming. In other words, it's a deodorant.)


----------

